# dovetails - clearing out the corner of thin tails



## jimmyjj (Nov 20, 2011)

Google failed me! lots of great how-to's regarding dovetailing on the web, here included.

But I am trying to find some references / videos on the best way to clear out the waist when cutting very thin dovetail tails for a half blind drawer. i find that the bottom of the tails, in the corner, is very hard to clean up without the side of my chisel banging into the side of the tail.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi Jimmy,I use a left and right skew chisel.Lie Neilson makes fish tail chisels that look nice.
Someday I plan on getting a set of Japaneese fishtail chisels even though I don't need them.
I admit t having a weakness to Japaneese chisels.
Good luck

Aj


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

They make skew chisels and dovetail chisels for such things, but I am able to get by w/ my 1/8" bench chisel for tight corners in dovetails.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Try a fishtail chisel or adjust the angle of the sides of the dovetails or chisels to match each other


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

I agree, I use a 1/8 chisel, the slimmest I have found are Ashley Isles


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Careful on fishtails make sure its not a double bevel chisel.

Lie Nielsen sells a single bevel fishtail chisel perfect for this work.

Rob Cosman makes a dovetail chisel. You can make one, too.

Really any 1/8 chisel with a very low side bevel height like the brand Charles mentioned.

AL and LN have the lowest side bevel heights of any chisel going.

FWW has a very good chisel review PDF download with all the specs.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I cheat and cut the waste away with my chevalet. Works like a charm.


----------



## tubaforewilly (Jul 13, 2016)

If you have any chisels that you would consider junkers you could grind a skew into it, re-bevel somewhere in the 25-30 degree range and it would work after sharpening. I did that and all of a sudden two chisels that I thought were garbage became prized!


----------

